# 2013 beetle roof rack



## TheRustyBug (Jul 25, 2012)

here is a picture of my roofrack for my 2013 beetle. the car is not here yet. but i measured this from the dealership. i will post more pics. it is not complete yet. i am going to paint the frame silver and polyurethane the wood. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7702123282/in/photostream


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thumbs up

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks great. I've been trying to talk my wife into letting me fab a rack like that for her Beetle. She's not liking the idea. Maybe your picture will help.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Looking Great, How are you attaching it to roof? 

Motivational rendering.


----------



## TheRustyBug (Jul 25, 2012)

i got the idea from a place that makes them for the 98-11 beetle. same concept on the my new beetle. this will make it 100% removable without damage or drilling holes. i will post pictures when my car gets here. should be about 3 weeks. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7708039612/in/photostream


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

if vw doesnt buy our beetle back and i like installed pics, i may have you make me one.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Sign Me Up


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TheRustyBug (Jul 25, 2012)

*roof rack- DONE!*











got the roofrack painted silver(reflex silver from my jetta) and the wood coated. just waiting on my car.


----------



## TheRustyBug (Jul 25, 2012)

www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7810726078/in/photostream/

dont know why the picture wouldnt load.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Just send it to me for dry fit and QA.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

TheRustyBug said:


> got the roofrack painted silver(reflex silver from my jetta) and the wood coated. just waiting on my car.


Since Weathertech, like VW, fails to see the need for items that attach to our roof, like your
roof rack, perhaps you can delve into the area of side window rain guards? Can live with them
being attached with 3M double side tape, as is the case with things like emblems, etc.,


----------



## TheRustyBug (Jul 25, 2012)

ill send more pictures when its on the car. should be anyday now.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

rustybug...you have been pm'ed


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, could you post a pic of the rack installed?


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

I second the motion. :laugh:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Here it is on our Beetle...



Here it is with a little Christmas cheer...



Here it is on Jonathans car (therustybug)



Jonathan is a good friend of mine and it took me months of begging and badgering to get him to build us one haha. He is a very busy man. I have asked him before about building more for others that have inquired about it

-wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Love that he did the hood handle, thats baller

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Love that he did the hood handle, thats baller
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


It's certainly something. I think I'll leave the handle on my 61...


----------



## patrick99 (Oct 23, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Here it is on our Beetle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the handle:thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice! I've wondered what a handle would look like.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice! I've wondered what a handle would look like. I'd be interested in a roof rack like that too.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

TheRustyBug said:


> here is a picture of my roofrack for my 2013 beetle. the car is not here yet. but i measured this from the dealership. i will post more pics. it is not complete yet. i am going to paint the frame silver and polyurethane the wood.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7702123282/in/photostream


Hey Rusty are you the one making these. I live in Ohio and would like to see the rack in person and would you will be willing to make one for me.


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting these. It looks really good. I am sure your friend could make some money selling them!


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the Pics. Not sure the handle is for me, but i love any old school idea on our new bugs!

:thumbup:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

the pic of jonathans car it looks like he has the side molding removed, are they held on by clips? it appears that they are -any confirmation to this


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

VRACERW said:


> the pic of jonathans car it looks like he has the side molding removed, are they held on by clips? it appears that they are -any confirmation to this


Since he doesnt get on much, I just sent him a text asking becasue I needed to know also for when we wrap our car next month. 

"2 screws and clips and double sided tape...the molding is a 2 piece design so dont freak out if it separates. Just clip them back togethers"

Jonathan owns an auto body shop so he is my go to guy when I want to know how something on this car comes apart because chances are he has prob taken it apart haha.

-Wes


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

thanks for the answer, just trying to get a heads up to see if they can be easily shaved off.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Any thoghts on adding old school signal markers on top of fenders?


----------



## kookster3410 (Sep 23, 2013)

*rack*

does your buddy sale these racks? [email protected] thx


----------



## mzenft (Dec 22, 2013)

*Very Interested in buying a Roof Rack*

Hey Rusty,
I just purchased a 2013 Bug. This is my first newer VW. I have always restored my VW's and purchased a rack for the classic bugs.
Now that I have a new bug I would love to get a roof rack. I did searches on Google and all I can find that looks like the original rack is the one you have.
If it is possible for me to get a roof rack please email me at [email protected].
Thank you very much..


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

I would love to have one as well please PM me as well please please pleas


----------



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay, the attachment that you loaded up where the rack attaches similarly like the Thule feet, where do you get that part??? I'm wanting to build a rack like these for my Golf, I'm going for a retro blvd cruiser theme, already have the heritage wheels, wood grain interior trim, and wood floor in the back...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

The mounting brackets weren't purchased anywhere. They were custom bent for the car. Jonathan is a close friend of mine and built a rack for our beetle and then one for his sunroof model. He doesn't really get on the forums much. I have asked him several times about making more racks but at the moment he doesn't really have time.


----------



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

jwcardy said:


> The mounting brackets weren't purchased anywhere. They were custom bent for the car. Jonathan is a close friend of mine and built a rack for our beetle and then one for his sunroof model. He doesn't really get on the forums much. I have asked him several times about making more racks but at the moment he doesn't really have time.


Damn, that sucks... well, I found a shop around here that does custom stuff, so all I have to do is take the car and the pictures of the racks on here to them and they said they can build it... who knows, they might jump all over this venture if it isn't too costly and can still profit. If I can talk them into making some once mine is complete, who on here would be interested and at what price would seem fair?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Steven85 said:


> Damn, that sucks... well, I found a shop around here that does custom stuff, so all I have to do is take the car and the pictures of the racks on here to them and they said they can build it... who knows, they might jump all over this venture if it isn't too costly and can still profit. If I can talk them into making some once mine is complete, who on here would be interested and at what price would seem fair?


just a heads up...shipping is expensive lol


----------



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you Freight it on a train then it usually isn't as expensive as having UPS or FedEx do it, or so I've heard... or Maybe the USPS has an "If it fits, it ships" box big enough, lol.


----------



## Gmarcon4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Steven85 said:


> Damn, that sucks... well, I found a shop around here that does custom stuff, so all I have to do is take the car and the pictures of the racks on here to them and they said they can build it... who knows, they might jump all over this venture if it isn't too costly and can still profit. If I can talk them into making some once mine is complete, who on here would be interested and at what price would seem fair?


Hey Stephen , 
I would definitely buy a matt black / Dark wood Version ! Let me know how yours comes out !


----------



## Gmarcon4 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Sun roof*

Hey Stephen , 

Does you beetle have a sunroof ?


----------



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

Gmarcon4 said:


> Hey Stephen ,
> 
> Does you beetle have a sunroof ?


Don't have a Beetle, I have a Golf TDI... But I'm going for the "Classic" Cruiser look.


----------



## VWDUBLUVIN (Apr 3, 2011)

*we need a roof rack made for a beetle*



jwcardy said:


> Here it is on our Beetle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are a dealership in Arizona and we NEED a roof rack made for a 2016 beetle (which is the same as your 2013) 
We promised a roof rack to a customer and cannot find one anywhere! then we found that you have made one! 
and it looks awesome.
please call me or email me 
623-875-4051
[email protected]


----------



## rich5665 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Measurements or schematics*

Are there schematics or measurements available to replicate the build of the roof rack?


----------



## meanbugginn (Jan 1, 2018)

I have looked everywhere for you on social media. I cannot find you, But im willing to pay you to make me one of these racks or sell me the one you have.


----------

